# JAR - Automatischer Zeilenumbruch in MANIFEST.MF



## miketech (5. Nov 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte gerne ein ausführbares Jar-Archiv erstellen. Ich habe hierfür eine MANIFEST.TXT mit diesem Inhalt:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Archiver-Version: Plexus Archiver
Created-By: Apache Maven
Built-By: Mike
Build-Jdk: 1.5.0_06
Main-Class: org.apache.wsrp4j.consumer.swingconsumer.driver.SwingConsumer


Nun erstelle ich das Archiv mit diesem Befehl:

jar vcfm test.jar MANIFEST.TXT *

Das klappt auch alles wunderbar. Am Ende habe ich ein Jar-Archiv und darin einen Ordner META-INF.

Das irritierende ist nur:

Die Datei MANIFEST.MF sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Archiver-Version: Plexus Archiver
Build-Jdk: 1.5.0_06
Built-By: Mike
Created-By: Apache Maven
Main-Class: org.apache.wsrp4j.consumer.swingconsumer.driver.SwingConsu
 mer



Wo kommt dieser Zeilenumbruch am Ende her? Ich hab schon bißchen rumprobiert und offenbar schneidet mir JAR ab einer bestimmten Länge der MainClass den String ab und fügt einen Zeilenumbruch ein. Irgendeine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2006)

Im Manifiest gibt's eine maximale Länge pro Zeile.


----------



## miketech (5. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ach das ist ja gut zu wissen, danke. Kann ich das irgendwo einstellen? Wie kann ich denn sonst die MainClass angeben? Gibts irgendeine andere Möglichkeit?

Gruß

Mike

Edit: Ah ich seh grad, dass das mit dem automatischen Zeilenumbruch geht. Am Anfang der nächsten Zeile muss dann ein Leerzeichen sein.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2006)

Der Zeilenumbruch muss so sein. Auf einen solchen erzwungen Zeilenumbruch sollte aber AFAIK ein Leerzeichen in der nächsten Zeile folgen.


----------



## miketech (7. Nov 2006)

Yup, hast recht. Danke.

Gruß

Mike


----------

